# Want recommendation for 20KW - Generac or Briggs



## reybo (Nov 8, 2012)

Which is the better NG 20KW stand-by generator, the Briggs & Stratton 40346 or the Generac 5875? I'm leaning toward the B&S due to fuel efficiency. I'm interested in those two because they're affordable. 

These figures are variable, like EPA MPG figures, so they are more expectation than prediction.

A week w/o power on 1/2 load, the B&S would burn 31,416 cf vs. the Generac's 34,608 cf. Assuming it was full load for a week, the figures are B&S 43,680 and the Generac 49,392. That's a 10% savings with B&S. 

Are there any drawbacks to the Briggs I should be aware of? I'll be using a whole house switch, and want the best of those also. 

Appreciate any help. Been looking at generators for 3-4 years and now it's time to act. Wife and I both need overnight oxygen, oil furnace, A/C, fridge on a social security budget in central VA. 

reybo


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe Briggs owns Generac so I am not sure there is much difference. They are both made in a plant near where I live. Roger


----------



## reybo (Nov 8, 2012)

The Generac reviews on Amazon are telling. 8 of 20 buyers relate horror stories. When I described the gist of their problems to a Generac dealer today, the response was "That's why we just picked up GE." Unfortunately, they no longer handle B&S. 

GE not only ships jobs overseas, they (proudly, yet!) insist their parts suppliers use foreign sources. Their CEO actually bragged about that on a CNBC interview. Does an American have to be -very- patriotic or just a little to refuse to deal with GE? I don't know the answer but I refuse.

Waukesha makes some of the best engines in the entire world. I owned one with 6 pistons the size of water buckets. After 35 years I needed a new fuel pump and they had it in stock and shipped it overnight. If any of that skill or pride rubs off on Briggs & Stratton, I want it.


----------

